# Charlie Z TMZ Star!!!



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Charlie Z back up to his tricks


http://www.tmz.com/2014/05/09/deont...of-cyber-bully/?adid=sidebar-sports-top-story


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The man is a legend.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

There are 2 different videos going round. This one and a one where Charlie tries to land a cheap shot but the other guy sees it coming and catches him with a left hook... Charlie then runs out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HAHAHAHAH 

And that everyone is the greatest member to ever grace this forum.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I new him from a boxing forum back in like 2006, he gets around :laugh:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Most people male or female with 6 months decent boxing training could floor that clown.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlie's in Estonian media! :laugh: He's a star. And hey, if boxing doesn't work out for him, he'll always have his rapping career. I still remember listening to him spit over that _Lose Yourself_ beat.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've never seen anybody still talk ish after pretty much getting laid out...well except once, but that didn't really bode well. Dude is huge though so I give Z a tiny bit of credit...I would have only done a kick boxing match...hahah...leg kick...leg kick. 

That uppercut almost took his head off...haha!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I've never seen anybody still talk ish after pretty much getting laid out...well except once, but that didn't really bode well. Dude is huge though so I give Z a tiny bit of credit...I would have only done a kick boxing match...hahah...leg kick...leg kick.
> 
> That uppercut almost took his head off...haha!


I was at a party once and watched a guy get knocked out 3 times by the same guy, his friends kept carrying him away and 20M he would come running back in from the car for round 2, the funniest part was after the 3rd time he tried to get back in again and his friend grabbed him and was shaking him screaming that if he was gonna be f***in stupid he was gonna save him the trouble and knock his ass out in the driveway. Epic epic fail.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Dude is huge though so I give Z a tiny bit of credit...


Man.. agreeing to trade punches with Deontay Wilder takes huge balls... or a mental illness.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah Wilder throws so heavy shots. I wouldn't trade with the guy haha so props to Charlie


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Z threw insults to Wilder about his disabled daughter. I have no sympathy for the knobhead. He deserved every punch.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlanS said:


> Z threw insults to Wilder about his disabled daughter. I have no sympathy for the knobhead. He deserved every punch.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He deserves much, much more. Calling Wilder a ni**er, talking about taping her daughter. He should have been stomped the f out.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

And yet people on social media encourage this behaviour from him. Madness.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Once a mildly amusing troll, the guy took it too far.

Shame he didn't keep his trolling to the safe confines of behind a computer screen.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Remember when PheelgoodInc was trying to get him to fight him?

That was hilarious shit hahahaha


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hell after seeing that video I think I have a good shot at beating him


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Might dig out all the old classics off youtube :laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Oh please the last thing that guy needs is an online shrine


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He already has one on here somewhere... Think it got locked though :laugh:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I vote we sitcky it to the home page permanently. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the old one got locked because he kept coming back and making new accounts so he could abuse/challenge people mocking him to fights.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Been looking up old threads/posts by the man....he made a whole video about Sideways??? The video's down now, but hopefully Sideways can shed some light on the content of the video?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im saddened that I joined up after he was banned  i would have fun with the little guy


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Charlie vs PheelGood was classic MMAF shit. Charlie Z has some serious issues. He's been due a proper beatdown for a while, just very surprised he'd actually agree to 'spar' with Deontay Wilder, that dude is a savage. Strangely, he actually gained some respect just getting in there with that dude.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Just gonna leave this here:

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-smackta...thread-all-charliez-discussion-goes-here.html


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

777 posts about one man. Ronda and JBJ together can't pull so many hits off. Charlie Z - P4P Ratings King

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

and that is only one of the threads... There are literally about 30 of them.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Open it... and unban him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bring him back!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

We'd certainly have our work cut out for us...especially when I invite him to my boxing gym and beat the crap out of him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Charlie vs PheelGood was classic MMAF shit. Charlie Z has some serious issues. He's been due a proper beatdown for a while, just very surprised he'd actually agree to 'spar' with Deontay Wilder, that dude is a savage. Strangely, he actually gained some respect just getting in there with that dude.



I don't think he agreed to it. Pretty sure Wilder just showed up at his gym.



Rauno said:


> 777 posts about one man. Ronda and JBJ together can't pull so many hits off. Charlie Z - P4P Ratings King
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I bet Charlie Z could break 1mil buys.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> I don't think he agreed to it. Pretty sure Wilder just showed up at his gym.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. He even signed an agreement that he's fine with whatever injuries he may sustain. Guy's like Wilder can't risk with things like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

unban him i wanna see this cat and talk smack in my cadillac


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Seriously unban this guy... 

p.s. I used to work in Tuscaloosa where Deontay is from... he is a loved athlete and couldnt be any nicer to his fans and media... Charlie deserved everything that happened and then some.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't give the dude the time of day. Trolls that say the offensive crap he said to Wilder, are the scum of the earth. 

But for shits and giggles, and on the understanding we get to treat him like crap I'd say unban him 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

You guys don't seem to understand...Wilder beat the **** out of him and he still talked. He's too stupid to troll back.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasn't it widely accepted that CharlieZ had a bit of a mental problem? Im sure there was a video of PheelGood talking to Z's dad where it was mentioned.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

The mature thing to would be ignore him.... but he crossed the line with the shit he said about Deontays daughter... I know if someone said that about my daughter, handicap or not, Id **** them up... he got off easy IMO.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Killz said:


> Wasn't it widely accepted that CharlieZ had a bit of a mental problem? Im sure there was a video of PheelGood talking to Z's dad where it was mentioned.


Yeah I remember that video. His dad couldn't be more apologetic. Charlie Z is off his nut. Its wasn't balls that made charlie spar with that dude. Its that massive bag of crazy he carries round with him.


----------

